# Plow size 03 f-250



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing another truck.It is a 01 f-250 reg cab 5.4 with 74k on the clock. i wanted to put a 9 ft buyers or western on the front.Do u guys think that is too big of a blade for that truck?


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

R.J.B.;1070267 said:


> I am looking at purchasing another truck.It is a 01 f-250 reg cab 5.4 with 74k on the clock. i wanted to put a 9 ft buyers or western on the front.Do u guys think that is too big of a blade for that truck?


If you want to go that big maybe you should look into a western 8' or 8'6" and put the wings on it. I got a 9' ProPlus on my F-550 and i've put it on my F-250 before, the truck will handle it but its a big plow to be on a pickup. If it was a 350 diesel or even the V-10 it wouldnt be so bad but thats alot of weight to be pushing all the time with a 5.4, you definately don't wanna tear the truck up.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

That is my concern also don't want to be replacing front end parts every year.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I would run an 8'6"


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

With 74K on it the truck will need at least tie rod ends. Assess the front end and see what it needs. Most Fords go about 30k between major parts replacement. When you plow with them. Tie rods and ball joints are the standard replacements. Then you have to think about wheel bearings and major brake part replacement. Drag links etc too. You don't want stuff to die when you are plowing at 3 AM. Get the plow that your front axle can handle. If you get too heavy you will end up replacing parts constantly.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

The difference btw an 8'6 and 9' is like 11lbs. I wouldn't worry about carrying the extra weight. I know of 2 F250's running 9' plows. One is in my driveway as I type this.


----------



## matter (Aug 22, 2009)

my f-350 has a 9ft western on it, with a leveling kit (2.5" spring pack) when i raise my plow, my front end only drops a half inch


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Get the 9ft, I'm getting a 9'6 extreme v ss fisher for ,my 350. My old boss runs that plow on his 250 and has no issues.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for all your opinoins guys i will go 9ft. Plus the owner showed me all receipts and everything upfront was replaced cost him 2,400 bucks!!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Must of paid to have it done. Any problems don't hesitate to ask questions. That's what this forum is for.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks mickiRig thats why i come to this site for ideas and everyones opinions.Yea he paid to have it done i did mine cost me few hundred.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I walk up to plow truck owners all the time and tell them about this site. Most have never heard of it.


----------



## Highpoint com. (Dec 20, 2009)

I haven't been on this site long but it has saved me a lot of headache. Another tool needed to be all you can.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

The biggest thing I always tell people when they ask these kind of questions is, it's not how much power you have, it's how much traction. A diesel can move the a mountain of snow, but not on bald tires. A 5.4L will do more than fine for plowing with a 9 ft.er, but make sure you can hook that power up with the ground.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

My late Dad would order a new truck and get the standard level tires and wheels. Then he would complain that it would not push snow well. Duh, those tires are CHEAP!


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

Just to stir up the pot... 

A bigger plow might actually slow you down in some situations. If you are doing a lot of small lots or have to plow between cars, you might want to go with a smaller blade. Also if you went with a 8 foot blade and put wings on it you would be more productive then just having a 9 foot blade. 

It's all kind of a matter of opinion and what type of lot's you will be plowing. Either way your truck should be able to handle a 9 foot plow easy enough.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

What do you guys think about a wideout?? too heavy?


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

R.J.B.;1079420 said:


> What do you guys think about a wideout?? too heavy?


Not a problem for your truck as long as you have the plow prep package. I'm just not down with having 855 lbs. on a chain to flop up into the air and smash back down on the front end. I like the concept, but would rather have a Blizzard.


----------

